# Baby Pigeon (BB) in Dublin IRELAND. Help please.



## twetwe (May 27, 2005)

*Baby Pigeon (BB) in Dublin IRELAND.*

BB arrived in the evening about 3 days ago. But we only founf this forum today.

We did not expect BB to live but we decided to do our best.

We fed him/her a mix of milk/water by dropping in along the beak.

After some web research we started to use a syringe and tube.

We fed mix of water/milk. Also with some sugar or honey added.
Also some porridge mixed/disolved in the milk and some bread melted into the water/milk mix.

We are wondering are we feeding BB too much, too ofter or what?

 

1. How old is BB ? He/Se is about 5 and quater inches from beak to tail. See picture with the 6 inch ruler for reference.

2. How many cc should we feed at a time?

3. How often should we feed during the day?

4. How long should go between the last fed at night and the first feed in the morning?

Great site.
Thanks you for the help
twetwe


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Use the search function above as there are many threads regarding feeding of chicks

They are most informative

looks about 10-15 days to me but I am sure some of the more knowledgable blokes will reply in a short while. They ussually give great advice


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi TweTwe,

Thanks for helping a baby pigeon.

Please discontinue the milk, as their systems do not handle dairy products at all well.

A baby pigeon should be fed with a baby bird rearing mix like Kaytee Exact for all baby birds, or chick crumbs (chick starter) or at a pinch human baby food (but only mxed with water, if it needs mixing) of, say, chicken flavor. Although not precisely what their parents would feed them, any of these has nourishment suitable for them. 

Are you using a tube and feeding direct into the crop?

Another method, which we often recommend, is to use a nice big syringe with end cut off, cut out a piece of material like self-adhesive bandage (from Boots Chemist or equivalent) or a piece of party balloon or just plain ol cloth, fill the syringe with mixture to about 20 - 30 ml, fix the material over the end with a rubber band, cut a cross in it. Guide the baby's beak gently into the slit to simulate entering the parent's mouth and he should then eat from the syringe as you slowly press the plunger.

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/syringe_method.htm

Make up mixture per instructions and ensure it is not too thick and temp is OK (not hot on wrist - prob about 35 degrees)

I'd suggest 20ml at a time max for a real baby (but be aware of some wastage with the above method) and I think (but lets see if someone will confirm) 4 times. 

They would not normally be fed by parents between dusk and full daylight.

John


----------



## twetwe (May 27, 2005)

Jiggs and John,
Thanks for your replies. 
So BB is a Pigeon (we were not sure) and is 10 to 15 days old. 
He did not look much like the baby racing pigeons
http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

We will stop using milk but there is a problem - where do we get the right food? I suspect even the petshops will not have chick food. But we will try tomorrow. For tonight we will use human baby food.

Question: By human baby food what do you mean. a) The power used for infants up to 1 year? b) Baby rice? or c) the jars of paste like foods? 
Thanks again
twetwe


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You are making me wonder now!

At first look he has pigeonlike appearance, or at least the look of a species of pigeon (maybe woodpigeon) but the gray colouing looks kind off strange to me.

The beak looks a little less than I would expect, but I put that down to the angle. But there does appear to be the normal pale tip on the beak. 

How did you get him?

Lets check some pics

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*10 day old*

This one is younger, of course, but it is the face and head which is important here

John


----------



## twetwe (May 27, 2005)

The reason we thought BB would not live is we found him late one evening beside my daughters play school looking very injured. His sibling was dead.

We assumed he had fallen from a tree as in had been stormy. Or maybe that a cookoo had attacked and pushed them out. 

It looked like that the top of his skull was missing and his brain exposed. There was a lot of blood but he was not loosing blood fast. We fed him during the evening and into the night expecting him to die any moment. But he did not. Late that night or more so early morning we had to get some sleep so we left him in a nice nest on a radiator. Warn but not too hot.

In the morning we were surprised that he was still alive. He seemed stronger and the hole on his head strangely seemed smaller.

He was (and is) not in pain. But he was (and is) sleeping most of the time.

We take him out of his new nest to feed him and place him on a sheet of paper while changing his nest. During these outings we observe the following:

- He is unsteady on his legs.

- He will latch his claws on to fingers as if they are a perch.

- He will sometimes flex his wings a few times while on the perch.

- He also sometimes does a sort of circle dance - like a dog chasing his tail.

As we live outside the city we are going to look tomorrow for a small animal or bird vet.

Thanks
twetwe


----------



## twetwe (May 27, 2005)

Ok we've come up with two Menu choices

A: Cow & Gate 1 Premium power baby food
Contains: Whey power, Veg oils, skimmed milkpower, lactose etc

B: A mix of some or all of the following seeds with the food blender
- Hulled Sesame seeds
- Linseed
- Pumpkin Seeds

we also have some Mellon seeds from a Mellon the human are eating.

My guess is A is almost as bad a real milk and that some of seads mixed with water and liquidised would be good.

Are all 4 seeds ok to mix?

twetwe


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The baby food sounds doubtful to me, but I never had to bring any up

The seeds well blended sound a better option. I'll ask on another list about the baby food 

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

You don't want to use the powdered food, it has lactose which is the bit of the milk that they can't digest. Use the stuff that comes in a jar : Hipp organic, or Heinz, chicken and veg liquidised . Use as many of the ingredients that you can find of the recipe at this link.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/macmilk.htm :

I dont think cooked porridge is good for them, but they can have soaked dog biscuits.

BTW I agree with the initial age assessment.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

John has e-mailed me and suggested that BB could be a wood pigeon, which ties in with your theory that he fell from a tree (ferals rarely if ever nest in trees).

If you stretch out his wing is there a white stripe across it? That would make it a woodie. You can feed them defrosted corn and defrosted peas (not tinned ones).

I have also fed rescues wholemeal bread soaked in water when nothing else was available. The bread must be at least a day old, though.

This is a link to photos of wood pigeons developing. Is that a closer match than the racing pigeons?: Picture 8, an 18 day old woodie, looks a close match . http://community.webshots.com/album/307673749CDqjnv 

Cynthia


----------



## twetwe (May 27, 2005)

Cynthia, 
I think you are correct and BB is a wood pegeon. Picture 6, an 17 day old looks a closer match as BB has a lot of fluff and is a bit bare in the front also.

We stopped the baby food.
And went for 2 day old bread melted into some boiled water and mixed until a watery paste.

We tried making the feeding syringe as suggested but I think the syringe we had was too narrow. We will try to get a wider one tomorrow.

As much as we dislike it, we seem to have no choice but to use the syringe and tube.
Thanks to everyone for all the advice
twetwe + BB


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Be very, very careful when tubing a wood pigeon, they stress easily and will contract their crops so they can take very little in. 

One other food I should have mentioned is egg food that you can get from pet shops. This you can mix into a paste, make balls out of it and feed as individual pellets dipped im water and pushed to the back of the throat. One of our members brought up two wood pigeons on egg food but she put it in a cake icing bag and they ate from that.

The problem with your pigeon is that he was badly injured which is one of the factors than prevents him from self feeding.

Please make certain that the crop empties after every feed. Unfortunately wood pigeons tend to develop slow crop. 

Good luck and please keep us updated!

Cynthia


----------



## twetwe (May 27, 2005)

*Stronger. HAGEN Tropican Baby Hand-Feeding Formula for Baby Birds.*

The bread and water must have been ok. BB continues to get stronger each day.
 
Today he chirped, was steadier on his feet and stayed awake a little.

I also think we have solved the menu problem.

Today from a pet shop we got their only in stock bag of HAGEN Tropican Baby Hand-Feeding Formula. It says unique Formulation with Optimum Nutrition for Baby Birds.

We mixed 2 level tea-spoons with 20 ml of water.

We syringe fed only about 2 ml of it. But at least today BB is showing some interest.
And we tube fed about 8ml.

His crop seemed full enough after that.

 

Given BB is a wood pigeon of about 15 days is it correct that we
give 10 ml every 3 hours say 6 feeds (9am, 12pm, 3pm, 6pm, 9pm and midnight)

That would leave him 9 hours at night to empty his crop.

Sorry for all the silly questions but we dont want to hurt him.
Thanks
twetwe


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think I remember Alison saying that she used the Hagen Tropicana and that it was good stuff!

I am surprised the crop would be full with 8ml. Had it emptied properly? I am feeding a fledgeling collared dove and she gets 20ml per feed, three times a day. I would think that ideally the woodie should be having 80ml in four feeds (4 hours apart with an 8 hour fast at night), but crop sizes vary and you are right not to overfill.

Can you find out how much he weighs? Weighing him daily will help you establish whether he is thriving.

I wish I could be more definite with advice, but woodies are strange birds...the biggest of our pigeons but somehow the most fragile and what is right for one might not be right for another.

Did you look at the photos of the "bent spoon" method of feeding?http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682&referrerid=560 

How much is he pooping and what are his poops like?


Cynthia
Cynthia


----------



## twetwe (May 27, 2005)

*BB doing fine. Using baby parrot food. ok? (picture)*

Hi Cynthia, John, Jiggs, Phil and Bronny,

Is this and other threads your advice has been a great help to BB.

BB is getting stronger and we are getting a little more confident minding him.

(We think of BB as a him but of course we dont know)

Here is an updated photo. You can see the white stripe in his wings that Cynthia mentioned to look for in a wood pigeon.

He weighs about five and half oz or 144 g. (This was weighing him first thing in the morning using an old kitchen scales using the substraction method of weighing Bird + Box and then weighing box only.)

He has started to spead his wings and groom his feathers.

He is now on 3 feeds of about 20ml each a day.

Tonight he took the whole feed from the syringe himself so hopefully no more tube feeding.

We are using the Baby Parrot food so I hope it is ok for Wood Pigeons.
The mix currently is 2 level tea-spoon mixed with 20ml of water.

http://www.hagen.com/

http://shell.pubnix.net/~mhagen/

http://www.hagen.com/uk/birds/product.cfm?CAT=8&SUBCAT=809&PROD_ID=08022610030101

HAND FEEDING FORMULA
http://shell.pubnix.net/~mhagen/docu/trophfad.html

Nutrient Composition of Tropican High Performance & Hand-feeding Formula
http://shell.pubnix.net/~mhagen/docu/tropgra2.html

See attached picture of Ingredients.

His crop is emptying. He is pooping.

The poops are now a dark green olive colour and sometimes seem to be surounded by a clear fluid. Sometimes they seem to be made up of what looks like mouse droping in size and shape but also dark olive green.

I know this sounds a bit confused. We need to better observe and get some clearer information for you.  

Thanks 
twetwe


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi twetwe,

 

Oh! Nice work! and such a little cutie!

If it were me, I'd be getting him on small Seeds about now...small Seeds in a slurry of soupy-goo of the Parrot food stuff and maybe add some pro-biotics and powdered 'Greens' and a little grit thrown in...and a dab of fresh Olive Oil too. Feeding him s you have been.

He will soon be liable to show tentative interests in 'Seeds' as such, if such are sprinkled onto a Towell for him, with you pecking with a crook'd index finger next to him.

This will fo course, when it does happen, initiate the beginnings of a welcome relief for you...as, he will soon be able to peck ( and he will like you to peck with him)...and to keep his little Crop delightfully filled.

in the mean time of course, keep him stuffed...and when he is learning to peck, still feed him now and then in the old way untill he is a decent flier and self-eater, jus' for old time's sake and all...then you can wean him and he won't mind a bit. in fact, he will likely wean himself out of pride even, for his new found moods of feeling grown up and so on...

Nice going there!


Phil
lasvegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad that he is doing well, he is a lot younger than I thought from the original photo!

I think that the formula that you are feeding is as good as you will get in the shops..

Adult wood pigeons tend to go for fresh food, that is why they are such a menace to crops. They will eat the seed that I put down in winter but often in summer they will turn their backs on me to root around the grass instead.

Try adding some defrosted (or even fresh at this time of year!) peas and defrosted sweet corn kernels.

I will e-mail Alison and ask het what she feeds her woodie babies, she takes in a lot of them every year.


Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,


Oh...funny, I am used to thinking of 'Pigeons' as I know them to be 'here'...Lol.

...and for them, well 'Seasoned' dry Seeds are of course the traditional de-rigeur.

Now, "Wood Pigeons" then, like to eat 'fresh' Seeds which are not 'dry' and seasoned...? Even as foul, such as grazing Geese or Ducks often do?


Twetwe,

The 'Hagen' Baby Bird formula sounds very good to me, and should be the peer of anything we have here.

These generally are, in fact, more or less 'flower' made of dried Pea and Corn and Soy and so on, to which, or in addition to which, to make up for their loss to have become other than made and used right 'now' of flower or meal, they have added some suppliments of various kinds. Once a Seed is ground, the nutritive array falls off in some quarters as Oxygen changes some of the constituents.

Thats some of why I just tend to make my own fine-to-coarse 'flower' in the Kitchen Blender of various Seeds and some supliments. To use the same day.

I would not give Mellon Seeds from a recently eaten Mellon however...just on instinct it would be not-good for them somehow...

Flax Seeds which are not old and dried out, are likely very good for any sort of Dove or Pigeon. As would fresh Flax Seed Meal...

Cynthia -

What else can you think of about Wood Pigeons which may be different from Columbia Liva?

Phil
lasvegas


----------



## twetwe (May 27, 2005)

*Loosing weight I think... Delayed effect?*

Cynthia and Phil,

I'm concerned. It looks like BB is loosing weight
Mon: 6.33 oz (150g), Tue: 5.5 oz (144g), Wed: 4.75 oz (136g)

The oz and grams results are from separate readings and calculations and so serve as a cross check. So I don't think the weight loss is a weighing or calculation error.

But now that he has taken to the low stress, albeit very messy, syringe feeding we can increase the number of feeds (to 4?) and increase the quanity also.

As there is more loss/mess we have to make up more food anyway. We will try and judge the quanity by his crop.

Also I'm thinking/hoping that maybe the weightloss we are observing NOW might be a DELAYED EFFECT resulting from our EARLIER bad feeding (milk, baby food etc) at the start  and we have yet to see the effect of the better feeding.

How long should it take for BETTER feeding to show effect? 

Earlier we tried blending the seed but they would not work with the tube feeding. We will try seeds again now that we are on the syringe method.

He does peck as if looking for food. Should we let him peck a few seeds?

When you say younger - what age do you think now?

Thanks
twetwe


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He should not lose weight. See if you can add a couple more 20 ml feeds a day.

And yes, you can put down small seeds for him, let him handle them even if he doesn't eat.

You can mix a bit of finch seed in with the formula.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Cynthia -
> 
> What else can you think of about Wood Pigeons which may be different from Columbia Liva?


Hi Phil,

The main difference as far as I am concerned is that whereas feral pigeons and racing pigeons probably make the easiest of patients of all birds woodpigeons are the most difficult. Wild adults can die very easily from the stress of being handled by a human or from the stress of an injection. As I have said before, they are the *only * bird that St Tiggywinkles recommend for euthanasia rather than captivity if they are unreleasable.

Unlike pigeons and doves they are not kept as pets or bred in captivity, the only books that you might find specifically about woodpigeons are about how to shoot them,  so there is little literature to help rescuers.

Also, they are not inclined to seek human company. They will sometimes come down in small numbers (the most I have had is 10 in mid winter) to share the food that we scatter for feral pigeons but they will keep their distance from the scatterer, forming a distant outer circle around the ferals. If I make eye contact with Woody in the aviary she will edge away from me and although I can stroke her chest I cannot hold her.

They form massive flocks in the countryside and will migrate to where food is rather than waiting in soft feeding spots or begging from humans as feral pigeons do.

They often graze but also climb around bushes and ivy to eat the berries. They will eat mixed corn and peanuts but their preferred diet includes young shoots, seedlings, flowers, young leaves, seeds, herbs, grasses, berries etc as well as grain. Some have been found with a crop full of acorns or a crop full of little snails.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Received this from Alison:

Sorry not had time to write about the woodpigeon yet, if he's got the
Tropican in the yellow bag, the handrearing formula for seed eaters
then that's great, I would give a 12 day old baby for eg; 20 ml 4
times a day, and will wean about day 17/18 if lucky, by pecking your
finger in the pidge mix!
Can he try the syringe balloon method?

Ali


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi twetwe...!


Consider to try letting him eat from the hollow of a little soft rubber Baby-Nipple, or, a tiny pocket of plastic film one holds in a small version of making the 'Okay' sign.

Of course, any food or Water offered must be "tepid" or he will be turned 'off' to it and promptly...


This way they can eat anything one puts in there, it is easy to try different things to see what they seem to like most...and they almost allways in my experience have taken to it well.

One may initiate or invite the mealtime by gently massaging their tender Beak with damp finger tips, and then, also, to guide their Beak into the recepticle of food, and even keep one's finger tips touching their Beak in some way as they eat.

Might take a few trys, but I allways found these to be good methods and very flexible for allowing varied contents. Too, they can drink from the Nipple also, and then later graduate to a small cup or glass which you may offer them for further hydrating of their crop's contents between meals.

You (and he ) might like it!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,


You mention -

"They often graze but also climb around bushes and ivy to eat the berries. They will eat mixed corn and peanuts but their preferred diet includes young shoots, seedlings, flowers, young leaves, seeds, herbs, grasses, berries etc as well as grain. Some have been found with a crop full of acorns or a crop full of little snails."


Oh my..!

Quite different then from my Feral ones!

Now, how can twetwe, within reason, kindly locate and incorporate these elements into the diet of her little one?

Likely, this Baby would benifit from "live" foods such as you mention.

Fascinating...!


Thank you Cynthia..!

Now, 'Seed-Pop' as I call it, where one gently opens the recipient's Beak and puts in there some single medium sized Seed for them to swallow...

Could be used to introduce small appropriate 'Berries' or cut up Berries, and, small delicate 'sprouts' which either one can make from Seeds in a 'sprouter' device, or often buy in the Green Grocer area of stores (here, anyway).

Or, these could be cut to appropriately small sizes and fed from the hollow of a Baby-Nipple, also i would think...

Too, the air pressure which is seen as an exterior 'bubble' or it's unseen interior dynamics elsewhere, may be impedeing some digestive matters physically, with pressing against them I suppose...

But anyway, whatcha think on the 'Live Food' consideration here?

Could be done I think...

"Wood Pigeons"...!

Wow...so interesting to be learning a little about them!


Best to all, 

Phil
las vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phil,



> Too, the air pressure which is seen as an exterior 'bubble' or it's unseen interior dynamics elsewhere, may be impedeing some digestive matters physically, with pressing against them I suppose...


BB isn't the woodpigeon baby with the air bubble, that one is in England (nursed by Bronny aka Jo). The Tropicana mix will be fine until BB has been weaned, then he can be taught to identify the foods that he would eat in the wild. 

I have planted a little tray of different seeds in the hope of varying Woody's diet by offering them to him when they are tender seedlings and have also plucked branches with berries from the bushes where I have seen wood pigeons eating and placed thenm in the aviary. Unfortunately Woody ignored these but the ferals enjoyed them!

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,


Oh...

Sorry, I am ( as usual ) kind of overtired and I can get mixed up sometimes. Lol...

Golly...the loosing weight instead of gaining it...

God's speed...

Have you done any 'Seed Pops', opening his Beak and putting a Seed in there..? I have sometimes had to do this, and I'd do maybe twelve or fifteen in a row, then, soon, do another bunch one-at-a-time and so on...it is a mite tedious of course, for them and for you...

As say, to do maybe 15 mL of Seeds over the course of half-a-day or so...and another 15 mL or so over the next half, maybe more, to keep 'em going untill they elected to find more appetite for themselves. 

Young and tender or small Crops make me nervous to try and get a Catheter into...and for whatever reason, sometimes a youngster does not have much of an appetite for themselves ( might be my cooking too I guess...but lord knows, I do try and come up with things they will like, and some seldom thankfully of times, nothing I can do seems to be what they want to eat...so...'Seed Pop' it is, for them.)



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phil,

I used to be able to keep really good track of what pigeon belonged to who and what the problem was, but nowadays I find it really difficult.

Yes, I have done the "seed pop", when I do that I soak the seed in boiling water for half an hour first to make it easier to digest.

I have never had to tube feed a very young pigeon, the only 2-day-old one that was handed to me was a wood pigeon and it was fortunately adopted by a pair of rescues that were in the aviary but sadly that one died at 10 days, I have no idea why because they were feeding it so well and looking after it so gently!  

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,


I am pleased to have never had to feed via a Catheter into the Crop, of any Pigeon or Dove hatchling or extremely young one. One could readily do so of course, but usually they are quite delicately interested on their own, to be fed in some more natural way, at least everyone I have had.

Older Babys sometimes, I have had, where I did not yet know how to do the dorectly into the Crop method, I resported to 'Seed Pop' even if they were a jmite young for whole Seeds, and they did fine with it and their appitites returned in due course. Usually, these were injured ones or ill ones or both.

Too, for me, ironically, my first occasions of ever feeding directly into a Crop, were not for Columbiformes, but, for two just hatched one and two day old Baby Humming Birds who were the size of say 'Pinto Beans' or so...dry Pinto Beans I mean.

The Catheter I used was an improvised affair whose outer diameter was a little less than one Millimetre. And, the quantities of ( 'strained' you may be sure!) food I was depositing were very small of course, and, frequent.

This made a nervous wreck out of me, but I must say, once I whooped up some chow that they liked, they made it very easy for me to do. In fact they 'did' the insertion virtually themselves in their enthusiasm for chow time. I'd aproach with the tiny catheter dangleing towards them, and I'd say "Whose hungry??" and 'Bing!" They'd pop up like tiny Jack-in-the-Boxes, and if I brought the Catheter straight down from above, they'd come up and around it nice as pie just about on their own, getting it in there perfectly.

Otherwise, for that having been my intoduction, I then went on to do this with some adult Pigeons (and of course, larger diameter Catheters on s= larger Syringes ) who'se injuries or illness discouraged them from appetite or from eating proper. This saved them from starvation...and allowed me the pleasure of seeing them recover to then eat nicely on their own again.

The semi-Baby Dove I have now, I fed via Catheter and Syring, directly into her Crop since she was not eating but the most brief little tenderly and delicate little enthused nibbles or sips, and so I elected to do it to try and keep her going, and after a few days of that, and ohhh, maybe a hundred seeds a day of Seed Pop, by golly, she was interested in learning to peck...all on her own too! 

Lol...maybe, because she really did NOTwant any more of that 'tube' charm school of Culinary (dis)-satisfactions...?  

Anyway, I am glad I learned to do it. (And SO glad she learned to 'peck; effectively, so nicely, and at so young an age! allo on her own! Well, watching her pal 'Crow Baby' likely helped...) 

I do not enjoy doing it ( Tube Feeding) , and I still feel it stresses them somewhat to be dealt with so. But sometimes we better do it, or we will loose them. Or, that and Seed-Pop when we can.

The Catheter I use generally for Youngsters or Adults, is about a No. 3-1/2 or 4 ( I think) French System, which is about 2-1/2 mm in diameter.

I figure, even a Baby can generally swallow a three or four mm diameter Seed just fine, so a 2.5 mm Diameter Catheter ( being maybe three inches of one I mean, fitted to a Syringe or to a Leur Lock adaptor,) will not be too demanding on the elasticity of the little oriface leading to their Crop.

I think that once of enough age anyway, ('Pin Cushions') it is good for their systems to have 'some' whole dry Seeds ( now yours, being a Wood Pidgeon, I now know to normally enjoy 'green' Field Seeds from their stalks or as well, small Berries or fruiting bodies, or shoots or sprouts and so on) for their Crops and Gizzerds to have something to do and for general viscertonic benifits and excercise of their entire digestive Systems, as well as nutitionally of course.

I would guess, that the more of these you can get and get in 'there', the better...

"Nutrical" over here, is a useful 'goo; that comes in a Tube which I like to add to the 'soup' for very young ones.

it contains various so-called 'pre-digested enzymes' and sundry nutrients.

Now, if your Baby did not get some of the enzymes (or instructions for making them or harboring them, ) it needed from it's Parents crop Milk, or, for some reason is shy or incomplete on some of them, it might not be digesting it's foods quite so well as one might wish...hence, may not be deriveing the nutritional potential of his foods.

So, just an idea, if there are products which contain various digestive enzymes, they might be worth considering for review, for addition to his diet...


Phil
las vegas


----------

